# First Foam Background



## smigga (Jul 18, 2011)

The other day i went to a vinnies garage sale and for $15 got 2 of these plus another large entertainment unit. 


After collecting all the foam and with a few expert tips (thanx Jaxrtfm) i started sticking it on.



After a couple of hours and a hell mess i am finished sort of (will be getting some expanda foam tomorrow to fill in some of the gaps)


Now comes the fun part of grouting and painting 

For heating im going to use stein enclosures method of halogen downlights, mainly because i put the ledge up to high but also because it is cheaper and more efficient.

Thanks for looking,
Brad


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 19, 2011)

that was the easy part, now the mess starts, can you remove the glass door, if not grab some glad wrap and wrap the door TOTALLY, once you start rendering and painting you'll be amazed what winds up getting splashed. 

Other than that you're off to a good start


----------



## JungleGuy (Jul 19, 2011)

definately jealous of you getting all that for $15 man! lol looks good.
Cheers Tim


----------



## smigga (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah the door is removable, i probably would have ruined the door if you hadn't told me that thanx a lot.



Jaxrtfm said:


> that was the easy part, now the mess starts, can you remove the glass door, if not grab some glad wrap and wrap the door TOTALLY, once you start rendering and painting you'll be amazed what winds up getting splashed.
> 
> Other than that you're off to a good start



Just thought i would show you all the entertainment unit i got for $7.50


Also have finished with the foam now, have filled in most of the gaps and looking a bit better i think


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 19, 2011)

IF i can get out of the shed this weekend i might have to start visiting a few of the op shops. I probably shouldnt, i've still got 2 in the shed and one big entertainment unit in the lounge which is earmarked for a double enclosure once i get the TV and associated equipment moved...... LOL


----------



## 1woma (Jul 20, 2011)

LMAO Jax... i have one in the family room waiting to be done to but need to find somewere to put the tv and stuff til im done

i cannot believe the bargains people r picking up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel like i'm playing chess, i have to finish the current project so the TV & co. can be moved onto the top of it, so I can then take the existing one outside and put it in the queue  

as for all these bargains that people are finding *folds arms* I'm sooooo not talking to any of you anymore.


----------



## smigga (Jul 20, 2011)

I cant wait to see the project your working on Jax.

With the first layer of grout do you add water or only the PVA glue???


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 20, 2011)

The liquid part of the mix should be 50/50 pva & water

This project is fairly common, but it's a large enclosure but next one is going to be the OMG one


----------



## smigga (Jul 20, 2011)

AHHH alright will be starting that in a couple of minutes.

Yeah thats the one i meant, what sort of theme are you going to use or is that a secret


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 20, 2011)

The OMG one will be a secret but it will be very different ( although there has been a lot of guesses on one of the threads  

This one has a Bali theme, inspired by a pic I saw on google- a great place to find ideas


----------



## smigga (Jul 21, 2011)

Finished my first layer of grout last night and it is dry this morning. Its starting to finally look like a rock i think





Looking forward to how it will look when im finished 

Second layer of grout is dry


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jul 22, 2011)

That's looking really good. I like the way that the expanda foam looks like vines running over the wall


----------



## Banjo (Jul 22, 2011)

You are doing a great job so far. Love looking at these type of threads, as I need all the inspiration I can get to do my own project.


----------



## smigga (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks guys i didnt think it would look this good to tell the truth, especially when i was just looking at foam.


----------



## smigga (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally finished my last layer of grout





Now comes the fun part of painting, ill be using tregs thread as a guideline, hopefully it turns out pretty similar (Just a different colour)


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 27, 2011)

looking good so far... you arent just having one vent are you ???? LOL


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm sure it is going to look awesome


----------



## smigga (Jul 28, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> looking good so far... you arent just having one vent are you ???? LOL



hahahaha no there will be two but our jigsaw having a bit of a hissy fit, so we are trying to find someone we know who has a jigsaw and isnt using it at the moment:?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2011)

I'd have hated for you to have forgotten the 2nd vent and then had your own hissy fit because no one pointed out that there was only one 

Powertools have a habit of having tantrums when you need them most


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jul 28, 2011)

Strangely enough, so do boyfriends! LOL


----------



## najanaja (Jul 28, 2011)

melluvssnakes said:


> Strangely enough, so do boyfriends! LOL



yeah them, but not nearly as much as girlfriends,,,lol,, why am i saying lol,,, its thetruth,,,

anyway back on topic,,

so you did the foam then expanda foam..
you then do 1 layer of grout, then one layer of PVA/water ?
Then the other 2 layers of grout?


----------



## smigga (Jul 28, 2011)

What i did was 1st layer was a runny mixture of grout, PVA and water. 2nd layer was a thicker mixture with inly a small amount of PVA and the rest water. 3rd layer was thicker again without any PVA (only water)


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2011)

You beat me to it smigga, I do 50/50 pva and water in the first coat of grout/render, and less pva with each layer, its a bit like using bondcrete when patching concrete, it helps the 'new' stick to the 'old'



> you then do 1 layer of grout, then one layer of PVA/water ?
> Then the other 2 layers of grout?



the pva and water isn't a layer, its the liquid component of the grout/render

as for the tantrum comments, I'm sooooo not going there


----------



## najanaja (Jul 28, 2011)

sweet that makes sence, i was going to add some bondcrete.
so the PVA you use is just the standard PVA glue type?


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah just the old aquadhere / wood glue works well.
make sure you put up pics


----------



## Froggiestyle (Jul 31, 2011)

which type of grout do you use???


----------

